# Spitfire Audio - NAMM 2017 - Details Of Events



## Spitfire Team (Jan 19, 2017)

Hi there, for anyone who is attending, do come and stop by to meet the huge team we've flown out. Including founders Christian & Paul, and Spitfire stars; Oliver, Homay, Harnek, Stanley and the rest of the team!

*NAMM SCHEDULE 2017*
*NAMM HALL A: BOOTH 5910*


*SUNDAY*


----------



## Musicam (Jan 19, 2017)

Any offers in NAMM ? Thank you! All the best wishes!


----------



## N.Caffrey (Jan 19, 2017)

Wish I could come and meet you! Are you going to present new products?


----------



## Musicam (Jan 19, 2017)

N.Caffrey said:


> Wish I could come and meet you! Are you going to present new products?



New products, I am so nervous!


----------



## dhlkid (Jan 19, 2017)

A


Musicam said:


> Any offers in NAMM ? Thank you! All the best wishes!


Any special offer for NAMM only?


----------



## Creston (Jan 19, 2017)

I want to see that Charlie Clouser masterclass... hope it's being recorded


----------



## FredW (Jan 19, 2017)

Creston said:


> I want to see that Charlie Clouser masterclass... hope it's being recorded


+1! That would be awesome


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Jan 20, 2017)

Musicam said:


> New products, I am so nervous!


My wallet is. lol.


----------



## Vovique (Jan 20, 2017)

Creston said:


> I want to see that Charlie Clouser masterclass... hope it's being recorded[/QUOTE
> That would be great indeed


----------



## Viegaard (Jan 22, 2017)

No new products revealed :|


----------



## Musicam (Jan 22, 2017)

Viegaard said:


> No new products revealed


No new products revealed


----------



## lp59burst (Jan 22, 2017)

Viegaard said:


> No new products revealed :|
> 
> 
> Musicam said:
> ...


No new products revealed

_Once more with gusto..._


----------



## InLight-Tone (Jan 22, 2017)

Thanks for this Chris, great filming and lively presentation and editing!


----------



## Viegaard (Jan 22, 2017)

InLight-Tone said:


> Thanks for this Chris, great filming and lively presentation and editing!



Are you talking tho Chris Hein? Cause this is the Spitfire thread :D


----------



## prodigalson (Jan 22, 2017)

Musicam said:


> No new products revealed



I should hope not... they still haven't released the products announced last year!


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 22, 2017)

Any chance the presentations were recorded and possibly put online?


----------



## tack (Jan 22, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> Any chance the presentations were recorded and possibly put online?


I'll be terribly surprised if Spitfire doesn't have them up on their Youtube channel after the NAMM dust settles.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Jan 22, 2017)

Charly clousers ( spelled correctly?) is already up, by a visitors recording.


----------



## Musicam (Jan 23, 2017)

tack said:


> I'll be terribly surprised if Spitfire doesn't have them up on their Youtube channel after the NAMM dust settles.



I believe that they recorded and the edit the videos to publish in youtube the next week with the new Journal. New month, new life -) New product!


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jan 23, 2017)

Thanks to everyone who visited us at NAMM for their amazing feedback, it was a real honour to meet so many of you.

I think my take-home feeling is that the videos we're making are liked... There's no real way of us gauging if this is a worthwhile enterprise so thanks for your positive words... We're inspired to get editing and get that next journal out!!!

Much love from Anaheim.

Christian & Paul


----------



## mac (Jan 23, 2017)

Spitfire Team said:


> I think my take-home feeling is that the videos we're making are liked...



Damn right they are, thank you!


----------



## Musicam (Jan 23, 2017)

LOVE CHRISTIAN & PAUL! Happy to be with you!


----------



## Nmargiotta (Jan 23, 2017)

Spitfire Team said:


> Thanks to everyone who visited us at NAMM for their amazing feedback, it was a real honour to meet so many of you.
> Christian & Paul



Thank you! I spent more time at your booth then I think any other over NAMM, I seemed to run into just about everyone there. Fantastic programs you had daily! I enjoyed getting hands on with a few libraries that I wouldn't have typically gravitated towards.

The videos are great! I put you at the top of my list pre-show of booths to visit just because of your youtube content alone. Keep up the good work!


----------



## prodigalson (Jan 23, 2017)

The journal and other videos are LOVED!! Keep it up!


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 23, 2017)

Thank you. You should be very proud of your team whom represent you very well. So much wit & dry humor. Next year treat them to a extra day at Disney.


----------

